# [solved]emerge update block

## skydoom

Guten Abend, 

ich wollte mal wieder ein Update machen, starte also emerge --sync, danach ein portpeek -arf und dann ein 

 *Quote:*   

> server dennis # emerge --ask --verbose --update --deep --newuse world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Das ist schlecht. Irgendwie hackts da gewaltig.

Wie löse ich das ganze auf? 

grüße

dennis

----------

## Finswimmer

Probiers mal mit "emerge -C device-mapper".

Tobi

P.s: Das nächste Mal bitte einen aussagekräftigeren Titel

----------

## skydoom

Vielen dank, funktioniert.

Mir stellt sich jetzt allerdings eine Frage, wie ist dieses Paket aufs System gekommen, warum ist es draufgekommen?

Ich weiß, Fragen die Ihr mir wahrscheinlich nicht beantworten könnt. Aber so wie ich das sehe hat device-mapper irgendwas mit lvm zutun, was ich jedoch nicht nutze.

Wegen dem Titel, sorry, beim nächsten mal.

grüße

dennis

----------

## Finswimmer

```
('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

>=sys-fs/device-mapper-1.00.07-r1 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'nomerge') 
```

Kommt also von cryptsetup

----------

## skydoom

Aber cryptsetup arbeitet doch noch weiter, auch ohne device-mapper, oder?

Wäre schlecht wenn nicht.

grüße

dennis

----------

## Finswimmer

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> Aber cryptsetup arbeitet doch noch weiter, auch ohne device-mapper, oder?
> 
> Wäre schlecht wenn nicht.
> 
> grüße
> ...

 

Hmm. Keine Ahnung, schau mal ob er es bei "emerge cryptsetup -av1" wieder verlangt

----------

## ScytheMan

imho wurde die funktionalität von device-mapper in lvm2 untergebracht, daher der block.

----------

## skydoom

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> imho wurde die funktionalität von device-mapper in lvm2 untergebracht, daher der block.

 

Das stimmt, also nicht so schlimm.

Dankeschön  :Smile: 

----------

